

Tyranny of the Page View Nearly Over? - zx76
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/tyranny_of_the_page_view.php

======
ivankirigin
I'm periodically amazed how well MSN ranks, and then I remember it's the
default homepage for IE. How sad.

Any ranking system that gets closer to measuring the number and intensity of
users who love the site is good.

